# Would a 1 series have survived?



## privatebydesign (Aug 21, 2013)

No!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/20/alligator-eyes-night_n_3784799.html#slide=2819154


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 21, 2013)

Probably not is my guess. Not after spending that long in the water and being knocked around. Or if it would, I'm sure it'd need quite a bit of repair and recalibration work.


----------



## brett b (Aug 21, 2013)

No way. If that were possible, it would negate the need for waterproof underwater housings.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 21, 2013)

Some folks just don't like having their picture taken...


----------



## cid (Aug 22, 2013)

body looks to me like 60D, but i'm not sure about the lens (24-105?)

anyway, I think there is no way any EOS body would survive this without any waterproof case


----------



## adhocphotographer (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice story, and some daring shots!


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice and scary story.
And to answer the question: no.


----------



## Rat (Aug 22, 2013)

cid said:


> body looks to me like 60D, but i'm not sure about the lens (24-105?)
> 
> anyway, I think there is no way any EOS body would survive this without any waterproof case


I thought it might be a 17-40, but exif says 16mm so I think it must be one of the 16-35's. (Exif also says 60D, so kudos if you hadn't looked that up  ).


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 22, 2013)

Rat said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > body looks to me like 60D, but i'm not sure about the lens (24-105?)
> ...



Yea, looks like a 16-35L, which proves the photographer is certifiable _nuts_ anyway ;D


----------



## BozillaNZ (Aug 22, 2013)

Pff... even an underwater kit won't survive 8 months submerged, not mention being dragged around under the pond bottom by a frickin' alligator! :-X


----------



## Rat (Aug 22, 2013)

BozillaNZ said:


> Pff... even an underwater kit won't survive 8 months submerged, not mention being dragged around under the pond bottom by a frickin' alligator! :-X


Props to the neck strap though


----------



## Harry Muff (Aug 22, 2013)

I was expecting them to say they cut one up and found it, not strapped to its leg.


----------

